# Reforma de la ortografía



## alfonsbb

No sé si esta pregunta se ha hecho ya con anterioridad, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión ante una modernización de la ortografía, pasando de la actual a una donde cada fonema tenga una sola letra para su representación y al revés.

Me refiero a si estáis de acuerdo con las adecuaciones entre:
G y J
B y V
Z y C (no la S por ser diferente en territorio español)
Y y LL

Y por último un tema que creo que es nuevo, que opináis sobre la semiconsonantes /w/ /j/ deberían de escribirse I y U como se escribe actualmente o podrían ser modificadas por Y y W.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Alfonsbb,
Bienvenido a los foros.

Sí, se ha discutido muchísimo en otros hilos.  Los puedes encontrar con "Búsqueda/Search".

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Jellby

Yo en esto soy bastante conservador, no quiero reformas. La ortografía del español es bastante fiel a la pronunciación, pero tiene sus particularidades que le dan mucho encanto, creo yo.

Por otro lado, con esos cambios no podríamos distinguir:
"Ingerir" de "injerir"
"Baca" de "vaca"
"Enzima" de "encima"
"Haya" de "halla"
salvo por el contexto o por la función gramatical.

Lo de las semiconsonantes es todo lo contrario. Se trata de complicar en lugar de simplificar. Es cierto que a veces la "i" y la "u" tienen valor de semiconsonantes, pero siguen siendo alófonos de la "i" y la "u", establecer una grafía especial para estos casos no tiene mucho sentido, entonces también habría que escribir distinto:
la "g" de "gato" y de "toga"
la "b" de "beso" y de "sobe"
la "r" de "rayo" y de "llora", incluso las dos de "llorar"
las dos "n" de "nunca"
aparte de que la "w" es un engendro que no debería existir


----------



## Pumpkin72

Esta cuestión me ha parecido muy curiosa. Es como si dijéramos: "La Historia de España me resulta muy complicada, difícil de seguir y en muchos casos, incomprensible. ¿Qué tal si la _modernizamos_ un poco?"

¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? ¿A costa de qué? ¿Qué te hace pensar que nos pertenece y que podemos cambiarla?


----------



## Jellby

Si se quiere, se puede, los alemanes lo hicieron (me refiero a la ortografía, no a la historia).

Pero si me preguntan a mí, yo no quiero.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Si se quiere, se puede, los alemanes lo hicieron (me refiero a la ortografía, no a la historia).
> 
> Pero si me preguntan a mí, yo no quiero.


Creo recordar que fue un fracaso, y aunque no fuera así, sería un grave error de planteamiento. Nadie es dueño de una lengua, son sus hablantes los únicos que pueden cambiarla con éxito. Hacer oídos sordos a este hecho es un despropósito que sólo puede traer más problemas que ventajas.

Volviendo a mi comparación, si al Ministerio de Educación le da por decir que los Reyes Católicos no existieron, y decide suspender a todo alumno que afirme lo contrario, ¿concluiríamos que es cierto?

Mucha gente cree que las academias de la lengua _decretan_ el uso de la lengua, y no es cierto; sólo recogen y describen su uso comúnmente aceptado, y difunden las normas (decididas por todos y por ninguno) que lo rigen en cada momento. Las lenguas cambian porque los hablantes introducen esos cambios y terminan extendiéndose, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Fernando

Yo admitiría cambios si y sólo si, se admite por todos los hablantes (por una mayoría muy sustancial, vaya). Como no preveo que eso suceda (y como ejemplo de Méxjico), pues sigamos así que nos va muy bien.



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Volviendo a mi comparación, si al Ministerio de Educación le da por decir que los Reyes Católicos no existieron, y decide suspender a todo alumno que afirme lo contrario, ¿concluiríamos que es cierto?



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡No les des ideas, por Dios.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin72

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo admitiría cambios si y sólo si, se admite por todos los hablantes (por una mayoría muy sustancial, vaya). Como no preveo que eso suceda (y como ejemplo de Méxjico), pues sigamos así que nos va muy bien.


¿Y convocamos "elecciones de hispanohablantes"?  Y luego creamos la policía de la lengua, para los que se resistan al cambio y hablen el anterior español "en la intimidad". Orwell y Bradbury estarían tan orgullosos como aterrados, ésos sí que dieron buenas ideas


----------



## Fernando

No, no creo que sea posible crear elecciones de hispanohablantes, pero sí creo que hay muchos cambios que se producen por consenso generalizado, aunque no haya elecciones.

Juan Ramón Jiménez y otros lo intentaron: escribían j siempre para "g fuerte/j". Lo intentó y no salió. Se siente.

Sin embargo la unificación racional de las tildes ha tenido bastante éxito.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me encantaría una reforma donde la lógica y la pura funcionalidad se adueñasen del lenguaje y la relación entre habla y escritura fuese la máxima posible.

Q, W, H, K, X y V a la vil rúa.

Y, ya de paso, una simplificación de ese sistema verbal tan innecesariamente complicado que tenemos. Pero sería necesario consenso y es más probable que me mate un meteorito al ir a cobrar la lotería, así que...

Claro, uno puede pensar que lo natural, y por tanto lo lógico, es que la gente sea la que vaya ajustando estas cosas con el uso, pero resulta que con esa actitud se llegan a cosas tan poco lógicas como la pronunciación del inglés.

Aunque sí creo que finalmente el subjuntivo será reemplezado por pasados de indicativo. Es algo que sí veo usar a la gente.

Por cierto, estuve pensado el otro día que podría haber sido la "H" la que tuviera la función de la "Ñ" porque, total, la "H" en español sirve principalmente para incordiar, hubiese hecho innecesaria la creación de una nueva letra (la "Ñ", digo) y, si os fijáis, en realidad gráficamente la "H" y la "h" son variantes de "N" y "n".


Y ahora podeis avisar a la patrulla antiherejía


----------



## María Madrid

Fernando said:
			
		

> Juan Ramón Jiménez y otros lo intentaron: escribían j siempre para "g fuerte/j". Lo intentó y no salió. Se siente.


A mí eso siempre me pareció una "boutade" (¿alguna palabra en español equivalente?) Que alguien sin premio Nobel se ponga a escribir así (por no hablar de estudiantes) y a ver lo lejos que llega. 

No entiendo por qué de vez en cuando sale este tema, cuando el español es un idioma con unas normas ortográficas bastante claras y no especialmente complicadas ¿Lo de la v/b y g/j es realmente tan grave?. ¿Acaso en inglés surgen iniciativas similares? Porque ese idioma sí que necesitaría un repasito a la hora de fijar normas, y sin embargo, nativos y extranjeros nos las apañamos para aprender a escribirlo con corrección. Saludos,


----------



## diegodbs

> Aunque sí creo que finalmente el subjuntivo será reemplezado por pasados de indicativo. Es algo que sí veo usar a la gente.


 
¿Cómo dice esa gente este tipo de frases "dile que venga"/"no quiero que te vayas" usando el indicativo?


----------



## Pumpkin72

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo dice esa gente este tipo de frases "dile que venga"/"no quiero que te vayas" usando el indicativo?


Pero hombre, si es muy fácil:

Eh, tú, él, aquí, ya.
Tú, ir, ¡zaca!

 Qué subjuntivo ni indicativo. El infinitivo basta...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hombre, no siempre, pero sí que dicen "ya podía ser más sencillo el subjuntivo".



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Pero hombre, si es muy fácil:
> 
> Eh, tú, él, aquí, ya.
> Tú, ir, ¡zaca!
> 
> Qué subjuntivo ni indicativo. El infinitivo basta...



Pues sí, que basta, sí. Mira lo bien que se les entiende a los indios de las películas  Así, en infinitivo, no es que quede elegante (principalmente por la poca variedad de terminaciones de los infinitivos) pero me parece que demuestra lo innecesariamente complicado que es el sistema actual.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> demuestra lo innecesariamente complicado que es el sistema actual.


Hombre, eso es como todo, que decía el filósofo. 

Las ecuaciones diferenciales son complicadas y pueden parecer innecesarias a quien no las maneja en su rutina diaria. Pero cuando subes a un avión, bien contento que estás de que hayan servido para calcular las estructuras que impiden que se caiga.

El subjuntivo es innecesario o demasiado complicado cuando no entiendes para qué se usa, o cuando normalmente escoges otros tiempos para intentar expresar lo mismo. La complejidad innecesaria es la que no sirve a nadie, no la que no sirve a todos.

Las lenguas no funcionan sólo por ser en parte lógicas, sino también por su parte ilógica. La lengua es un reflejo de como somos, y viceversa


----------



## Outsider

Estas discusiones siempre me hacen sonreír. ¡Pero si el español ya tiene una de las ortografías más lógicas, sencillas, fonéticas _y bellas_ de las que conozco!


----------



## María Madrid

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> El subjuntivo es innecesario o demasiado complicado cuando no entiendes para qué se usa, o cuando normalmente escoges otros tiempos para intentar expresar lo mismo. La complejidad innecesaria es la que no sirve a nadie, no la que no sirve a todos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Los tiempos verbales no surgieron porque unos lingüistas estaban muy aburridos un día y se pusieron a inventarse normas imposibles para fastidiar. Un tiempo verbal surge (como cualquier producto del mercado) para cubrir una necesidad, en este caso dar un matiz que no dan otros tiempos. Y esa necesidad de matizar no siempre es la misma en todos los idiomas. ¿Que alguien no ve la necesidad de usarlos? Bueno, allá él. Quien ve la diferencia entre el pretérito indefinido y el imperfecto, o aún más, entre ser y estar, y entiende que es útil que exista, posiblemente no vea ninguna necesidad de dejar de usarlos porque a otros les parezcan muy complicados. 

Soy la primera en defender un uso del lenguaje claro y sencillo, lo cual no tiene que ser necesariamente pobre e incorrecto. 

Os pongo un enlace que ya circuló por aquí hace un tiempo, sobre el unificar normas para que nadie se sienta excluido. 
http://www.pliegosdeopinion.net/pdo6/varios/raros.htm

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Las ecuaciones diferenciales son complicadas y pueden parecer innecesarias a quien no las maneja en su rutina diaria. Pero cuando subes a un avión, bien contento que estás de que hayan servido para calcular las estructuras que impiden que se caiga.
> 
> El subjuntivo es innecesario o demasiado complicado cuando no entiendes para qué se usa, o cuando normalmente escoges otros tiempos para intentar expresar lo mismo. La complejidad innecesaria es la que no sirve a nadie, no la que no sirve a todos.
> 
> Las lenguas no funcionan sólo por ser en parte lógicas, sino también por su parte ilógica. La lengua es un reflejo de como somos, y viceversa



Pero las matemáticas se basan completamente en la lógica, no como los idiomas. No tiene nada de lógico que un idioma tenga una parte de uso cotidiano que aún así no consiguen dominar todos los hablantes nativos del idioma. Especialmente si otros idiomas demuestran que se las pueden apañar bien sin eso.

¿Que esto refleja el absurdo de las personas? Pues seguramente, pero no veo qué tiene eso de deseable y yo soy una persona que presume de ser racional y funcional así que para ser coherente conmigo mismo he de denunciar esto. Además, una gramática perfectamente lógica no libra a nadie de introducir todos los absurdos que quiera 

Hay idiomas que sólo tienen una forma para los verbos (me parece que el chino es uno de ellos) y los "modelan" con adverbios. Me atrevo a decir que el uso intesivo de adverbios de esta forma da más flexibilidad y gama de matices que las conjugaciones, regulares o no. Eso sí, ni que decir hay que tendrán también sus propias maneras absurdas de enredar el idioma, pero también tendrán hablantes que critiquen esas maneras  (aunque me sumo al criticar la pronunciación del inglés y los plurales y géneros irregulares del alemán  )



			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> Os pongo un enlace que ya circuló por aquí hace un tiempo, sobre el unificar normas para que nadie se sienta excluido.
> http://www.pliegosdeopinion.net/pdo6/varios/raros.htm
> 
> Saludos,



Eso está hecho a mala idea y poco se parecería una reforma seria. Además, la "k" es demasiado fea como para reemplazar la "c" (a dónde va a parar  )


----------



## janecito

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¡Pero si el español ya tiene una de las ortografías más lógicas, sencillas, fonéticas _y bellas_ de las que conozco!


Estoy de acuerdo. Además, español tiene uno de los sistemas ortográficos y fonéticos (y aún más, fonológicos) más apreciados por los aprendices extranjeros.  Es decir más fáciles de entender, memorizar y usar. A mi parecer, cualquier reforma sí que sería una complicación innecesaria.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No tiene nada de lógico que un idioma tenga una parte de uso cotidiano que aún así no consiguen dominar todos los hablantes nativos del idioma. Especialmente si otros idiomas demuestran que se las pueden apañar bien sin eso.


Ajá, empezamos a localizar el problema.

¿Y la causa de que cada vez menos gente use correctamente la lengua es de la lengua, o de la gente? ¿Acaso no ocurre también que cada vez menos gente sabe hacer una división con decimales, o sin decimales? ¿Debemos simplificar las matemáticas, lógicas como son, y por tanto carentes de los defectos de los idiomas?

¿No será que la gente cada vez aprende menos y peor, sea por el sistema educativo o porque han llegado a la (terrible y cierta) conclusión de que no es necesario aprender casi nada para conseguir lo que quieren?

La gente aprende lo que quiere, lo que le interesa. Si no saben usar su idioma es porque no les interesa hacerlo, no porque resulte complicado.

Compara los miles de expertos sobre fútbol que no sabrían poner por escrito sus teorías y opiniones a pesar de poder permitirse un televisor de plasma, con el exquisito y perfecto español que hablan los campesinos centroamericanos que nos muestra ese mismo televisor tras el enésimo huracán. Y no creo que sea porque la gramática les resulte más fácil de aprender, ni porque tengan más medios.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Que esto refleja el absurdo de las personas? Pues seguramente, pero no veo qué tiene eso de deseable y yo soy una persona que presume de ser racional y funcional así que para ser coherente conmigo mismo he de denunciar esto. Además, una gramática perfectamente lógica no libra a nadie de introducir todos los absurdos que quiera


No, no refleja el absurdo de las personas, o mejor dicho, no sólo el absurdo, sino también todo lo demás.

Si quieres una herramienta de comunicación perfecta, deberías empezar por tener un "procesador de ideas" perfecto, y resulta que el cerebro humano no es perfecto como un ordenador; es imperfecto e infinitamente mejor que el mejor ordenador.

Jamás podrías inventar una lengua perfecta que te permitiera expresarte como cualquiera de estos idiomas imperfectos, que te permitiera expresar emociones, pensamiento abstracto, poesía... ¿Qué idioma perfecto haría justicia a Cortázar, por poner un ejemplo? Imposible, leerlo es como estar dentro de su cabeza, pensando con él. Ningún "protocolo de comunicación" conseguiría esa expresividad.

Tú ves los defectos del idioma, pero pareces olvidarte de las maravillas que te permite pensar y decir gracias a su imperfección, y no a pesar de ella.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Hay idiomas que sólo tienen una forma para los verbos (me parece que el chino es uno de ellos) y los "modelan" con adverbios. Me atrevo a decir que el uso intesivo de adverbios de esta forma da más flexibilidad y gama de matices que las conjugaciones, regulares o no. Eso sí, ni que decir hay que tendrán también sus propias maneras absurdas de enredar el idioma, pero también tendrán hablantes que critiquen esas maneras  (aunque me sumo al criticar la pronunciación del inglés y los plurales y géneros irregulares del alemán  )


Si en todos los idiomas puedes expresar la idea más enrevesada posible, para mí eso es prueba de que todos tienen un grado de complejidad similar, y equivalente a la del propio pensamiento humano.

Que unos compliquen los adverbios donde otros conjugan un verbo es irrelevante al final, y no hay una manera objetiva de establecer qué opción es mejor. La única forma es dejar pasar el tiempo y observar qué hacen los hablantes con el idioma. Y en esas estamos. Y estaremos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Si alguien tiene una herramienta para hacer una tarea específica, pero le es tan difícil de manejar que le resulta preferible prescindir de ella y hacer el trabajo con las manos, así lo hará aunque el trabajo quede peor que con la herramienta. Pasa con todo, y con el idioma, también. Por eso, cuando ha llegado el punto de que estorba más que ayuda, se han hecho cosas tan radicales como la simplificación del chino.

El español no ha llegado a ese extremo, pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda enfocar de mejor manera en ciertos puntos.


Por otra parte, si un fallo se convierte en norma o en norma de facto se extenderá a gente a la que le era ajeno antes, metiéndose en su idioma no el "reflejo de su absurdo", sino el "reflejo del absurdo de otros". Si el idioma es vehículo de ideas, también lo es de las malas ideas.

Y, finalmente, ¿por qué se asocia el asumir ciertas ventajas ajenas con perder irreparablemente otras? Parece que por esa vía cuanto más defectuoso y poco sólido el idioma fuera a ser mejor vía de comunicación el idioma.

No se trata de escribir en Pascal, y quizá Cortázar no se manejase tan bien si todos los verbos fuesen regulares. Pero sólo quizá, porque también podría él manejarse mejor que ahora y también podrían surgir otros que se manejasen aún mejor con estas nuevas herramientas. Pero, si hay algo seguro en cualquiera de esos casos, es que sin duda es más funcional un sistema de conjugación completamente regular que uno irregular.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Si alguien tiene una herramienta para hacer una tarea específica, pero le es tan difícil de manejar que le resulta preferible prescindir de ella y hacer el trabajo con las manos, así lo hará aunque el trabajo quede peor que con la herramienta. Pasa con todo, y con el idioma, también. Por eso, *cuando ha llegado el punto de que estorba más que ayuda*, se han hecho cosas tan radicales como la simplificación del chino.
> 
> El español no ha llegado a ese extremo, pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda enfocar de mejor manera en ciertos puntos.


Repito lo que dije antes, el idioma (su dificultad) no ha cambiado; es la gente la que no se quiere acercar a él (ni a ningún otro, por cierto).

El _punto al que hemos llegado_ es que no encontramos la motivación para aprender algo medianamente complejo, sea el idioma, las matemáticas, la historia o el bricolaje. Queremos que nos lo den todo hecho, y que sea sencillo, y versátil, y potente. _Y dos huevos duros_, qué caray. Yo también quiero muchas cosas, pero no me veo con derecho a pedirlas siquiera.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por otra parte, si un fallo se convierte en norma o en norma de facto se extenderá a gente a la que le era ajeno antes, metiéndose en su idioma no el "reflejo de su absurdo", sino el "reflejo del absurdo de otros". Si el idioma es vehículo de ideas, también lo es de las malas ideas.


Esa acumulación de "malas ideas" y vulgarismos es lo que hace que no hablemos latín  La evolución de un idioma se produce así, y es imparable porque no depende de unos pocos hablantes, sino de todos ellos. Aunque mañana te inventaras la lengua perfecta, una década después habría "degenerado" como cualquier otra. Lo que te molesta es la irracionalidad de la naturaleza humana, no el idioma.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Y, finalmente, ¿por qué se asocia el asumir ciertas ventajas ajenas con perder irreparablemente otras? Parece que por esa vía cuanto más defectuoso y poco sólido el idioma fuera a ser mejor vía de comunicación el idioma.


Ejemplos: una lengua _perfecta_ no malgastaría "recursos" teniendo dos palabras con idéntico significado, ni se arriesgaría a la ambigüedad de una palabra con dos significados. Adios sinónimos, adiós a la idea de que dos cosas distintas pueden ser iguales o de que una misma puede ser polivalente, adiós a la poesía, adiós a los chistes. Viva la concreción y el ahorro. ¿Exagero? Vale, ¿y dónde paramos, dónde marcamos la frontera? ¿Somos lógicos o irracionales, en qué quedamos?



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No se trata de escribir en Pascal, y quizá Cortázar no se manejase tan bien si todos los verbos fuesen regulares. Pero sólo quizá, porque también podría él manejarse mejor que ahora y también podrían surgir otros que se manejasen aún mejor con estas nuevas herramientas. Pero, si hay algo seguro en cualquiera de esos casos, es que sin duda es más funcional un sistema de conjugación completamente regular que uno irregular.


[Cortázar no necesitaba ayudas de ninguna herramienta optimizada, más bien se le quedaba pequeña ésta, por demasiado sencilla, e inventaba otras ]

La lengua no es un proyecto de ingeniería, su objetivo no es la mayor eficiencia con el menor coste, de hecho, no puedes decir que tenga un objetivo. Sirve para pensar, sirve para comunicarnos, y sirve para pasar el rato, y para reírnos, y para mil cosas que no pueden cuantificarse ni optimizarse.

Y lo que es _peor_: como ya dije antes, la lengua no pertenece a nadie, no puedes obligar a los hablantes a escribir como tú quieras, o como lo decida cierta institución. Yo no digo New York, Lleida o Beijing, por mucho que alguien me diga que me olvide de Nueva York, Lérida y Pekín. Si fuera tan fácil _hacer cumplir_ las normas, nadie cometería faltas de ortografía (y con esto cierro el círculo ).


----------



## María Madrid

Estoy de acuerdo con el planteamiento de Pumpkin.

En cuanto a la frase de Quizá "¿por qué se asocia el asumir ciertas ventajas ajenas con perder irreparablemente otras?" creo que no es eso a lo que nos referimos. Asumir ventajas ajenas, ¿por qué no? así es como las lenguas crecen/se degeneran/evolucionan... PERO lo que no puedo dar por bueno es asumir ventajas ajenas (ejemplo de la influencia del inglés en vocabulario y estructuras) renunciando a herramientas propias perfectamente válidas, simplemente porque son más laboriosas, pero no más pobres ni ineficaces.

Asumir vocablos ajenos porque son más cortos que los propios, y al mismo tiempo alargar palabras ya existentes para que suenen mejor (ejemplo de problemática, en vez de problema o gobernabilidad en lugar de gobierno) no tiene tanto que ver con la búsqueda de un sistema más racional como con una falta de conocimiento de la herramienta principal (idioma) bien sazonada de esnobismo. 

Si la respuesta a la comunicación ideal fuera un idioma bien estructurado, el esperanto se habría hecho con la parte del león. Y ya sabemos en qué quedó la cosa. No olvidemos que el idioma tiene una parte emocional, no es sólo una herramienta funcional.

El idioma es la herramienta para transmitir el mensaje, claro, pero también el mensaje se ve afectado por el medio que se usa para comunicarlo. Al fin y al cabo el inconsciente se articula verbalmente. Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Repito lo que dije antes, el idioma (su dificultad) no ha cambiado; es la gente la que no se quiere acercar a él (ni a ningún otro, por cierto).
> 
> El _punto al que hemos llegado_ es que no encontramos la motivación para aprender algo medianamente complejo, sea el idioma, las matemáticas, la historia o el bricolaje. Queremos que nos lo den todo hecho, y que sea sencillo, y versátil, y potente. _Y dos huevos duros_, qué caray. Yo también quiero muchas cosas, pero no me veo con derecho a pedirlas siquiera.



¿Cómo?   Estoy seguro de que la gente nunca ha sido más culta de lo que es ahora en ninguna faceta y especialmente desde que el lenguaje se regula. Sin ningún tipo de duda había entre los romanos montones de gente que hablaban el latín de pena.



> Esa acumulación de "malas ideas" y vulgarismos es lo que hace que no hablemos latín  La evolución de un idioma se produce así, y es imparable porque no depende de unos pocos hablantes, sino de todos ellos. Aunque mañana te inventaras la lengua perfecta, una década después habría "degenerado" como cualquier otra.



Esa evolución no la producen simplemente las "malas ideas", sino las ideas, las buenas y las malas que por algún motivo u otro tienen éxito.

Malas ideas: poner géneros a todos y cada uno de los sustantivos, convertir una pronunciación regular en irregular...

Buenas ideas: simplificar las declinaciones, meter en la puntuación un mecanismo que indica por escrito la acentuación, etc.

Si ya han tenido lugar antes, ¿por qué no otra vez? Al menos ahora hay mecanismos reguladores que supuestamente nos advierten de esas "malas ideas". No entiendo que digas que este tipo de mecanismos serían negativos para el español cuando precisamente las ventajas del español actual han llegado con ellos. Me parece completamente contradictorio, a no ser que quieras decir que el español "ya" es perfecto.




> Lo que te molesta es la irracionalidad de la naturaleza humana, no el idioma.



Claro que me molesta, pero también me molesta que se refleje en el idioma "a sabiendas". Si es lo que usamos para interactuar con los demás e incluso para ordernar ideas, cómo no me va a molestar saber que podría ser más eficiente. Cada vez que leo una palabra en inglés y no sé pronunciarla, cada vez que leo un documento legal plomizo y plagado de ambigüedades, cada vez que me equivoco al decir una palabra porque se genera de una forma irregular "porque sí"... no puedo evitar pensar: "joder, a quién se le ocurriría inventar esta chufla".




> Ejemplos: una lengua _perfecta_ no malgastaría "recursos" teniendo dos palabras con idéntico significado, ni se arriesgaría a la ambigüedad de una palabra con dos significados. Adios sinónimos, adiós a la idea de que dos cosas distintas pueden ser iguales o de que una misma puede ser polivalente, adiós a la poesía, adiós a los chistes. Viva la concreción y el ahorro. ¿Exagero? Vale, ¿y dónde paramos, dónde marcamos la frontera? ¿Somos lógicos o irracionales, en qué quedamos?



Sí, exageras  Aunque no eso lo que digo, se podría defender desde el interés por adoptar un reenfoque hacia el fondo y no la forma del mensaje.



> [Cortázar no necesitaba ayudas de ninguna herramienta optimizada, más bien se le quedaba pequeña ésta, por demasiado sencilla, e inventaba otras ]
> 
> La lengua no es un proyecto de ingeniería, su objetivo no es la mayor eficiencia con el menor coste, de hecho, no puedes decir que tenga un objetivo. Sirve para pensar, sirve para comunicarnos, y sirve para pasar el rato, y para reírnos, y para mil cosas que no pueden cuantificarse ni optimizarse.



Pues yo digo lo contrario  que como herramienta irremplazable que ha resultado ser, tiene objetivo y una necesidad inexcusable de ser lo más eficiente posible.

Desde que estudié programación mi capacidad para manejar la abstracción en todas las facetas de mi vida se ha disparado. Sólo por acostumbrarme a la dinámica de un lenguaje estructurado, conciso y completamente funcional. Quién iba a imaginar que podría sacar tanto partido desde un punto de vista humano de algo que parecía tan frío como es el explicarle a una máquina su trabajo (luego leo cualquier rollo legal y me parece retroceder 800 años  ). Y desde entonces, considero que cualquier cosa mejorable al respecto, cuenta negativamente.




> Y lo que es _peor_: como ya dije antes, la lengua no pertenece a nadie, no puedes obligar a los hablantes a escribir como tú quieras, o como lo decida cierta institución. Yo no digo New York, Lleida o Beijing, por mucho que alguien me diga que me olvide de Nueva York, Lérida y Pekín. Si fuera tan fácil _hacer cumplir_ las normas, nadie cometería faltas de ortografía (y con esto cierro el círculo ).



Claro que no, y no lo intento. Sé que es inviable (excepto quizá en un régimen autoritario como el chino) pero es deseable. Ahora tenemos un instrumento (léase "a la RAE") para que, al menos, nos advierta acerca de las "malas ideas" y que el español no acabe teniendo putadillas como la pronunciación irregular. Pero del mismo modo que ha tenido, por ejemplo, que tragar con "le" haciendo de "lo", acabará aceptando que "podía" vale para expresar lo mismo que "podría". Espero.

PD: ¿no son los emoticonos un gran invento? Hasta viene ya en el DRAE su definición.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con el planteamiento de Pumpkin.
> 
> En cuanto a la frase de Quizá "¿por qué se asocia el asumir ciertas ventajas ajenas con perder irreparablemente otras?" creo que no es eso a lo que nos referimos. Asumir ventajas ajenas, ¿por qué no? así es como las lenguas crecen/se degeneran/evolucionan... PERO lo que no puedo dar por bueno es asumir ventajas ajenas (ejemplo de la influencia del inglés en vocabulario y estructuras) renunciando a herramientas propias perfectamente válidas, simplemente porque son más laboriosas, pero no más pobres ni ineficaces.
> 
> Asumir vocablos ajenos porque son más cortos que los propios, y al mismo tiempo alargar palabras ya existentes para que suenen mejor (ejemplo de problemática, en vez de problema o gobernabilidad en lugar de gobierno) no tiene tanto que ver con la búsqueda de un sistema más racional como con una falta de conocimiento de la herramienta principal (idioma) bien sazonada de esnobismo.
> 
> Si la respuesta a la comunicación ideal fuera un idioma bien estructurado, el esperanto se habría hecho con la parte del león. Y ya sabemos en qué quedó la cosa. No olvidemos que el idioma tiene una parte emocional, no es sólo una herramienta funcional.
> 
> El idioma es la herramienta para transmitir el mensaje, claro, pero también el mensaje se ve afectado por el medio que se usa para comunicarlo. Al fin y al cabo el inconsciente se articula verbalmente. Saludos,




Eh, eh, ¡que yo soy anti barbarismos! Me crítica va más por complicaciones gramaticales buscando una alternativa positiva, no un trueque gratuito con posibilidad de perder. Quizá sea porque soy de ciencias pero, por haber tenido la ocasión de ver la espectacular diferencia de eficiencia que se obtiene en cuanto uno se acostumbra a un lenguaje bien adaptado a la tarea que tiene entre manos, me mosquea este tema. A decir verdad, no puedo evitar mirar la frase que he escrito desde "por haber" a "entre manos" y veo despilfarro total por haber tenido que teclear todo eso para plasmar una idea que visualizo con dos "trazos". No sé si me explico.


Por cierto, acerca de lo que dice Pumpkin (¡ese alias es un barbarismo!  ) de "olvidarse de Lérida":  yo también estoy en contra de esas chuminadas de robo de palabras y hace un par de días tuve (otra vez) una discusión al respecto y acabé contestando que "diré Lleida en vez de Lérida cuando en vez de Bangkok tú pongas Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit, que es su nombre genuino"


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo?   Estoy seguro de que la gente nunca ha sido más culta de lo que es ahora en ninguna faceta y especialmente desde que el lenguaje se regula. Sin ningún tipo de duda había entre los romanos montones de gente que hablaban el latín de pena.


No, ahora tenemos _más medios_ que nunca para poder aprender. Algunas generaciones han aprovechado el fin de la penuria para hacer lo que nunca pudieron sus padres y abuelos; pero en cuanto el nivel de vida supera cierto umbral y la tutela permanente de la sociedad asegura que todos tengamos las mismas oportunidades independientemente del esfuerzo invertido, lo que desaparece es la _motivación_ para aprender.

¿Y qué hacemos al respecto? Pues nada, si esa es la tendencia, quizá les exigíamos mucho... Venga, bajemos el listón, cambiemos la realidad y hagámosla más amable y sencilla. [¿Qué habremos hecho los demás para superar las dificultades? ¿Somos superhéroes, superdotados, millonarios, o qué?]



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Esa evolución no la producen simplemente las "malas ideas", sino las ideas, las buenas y las malas que por algún motivo u otro tienen éxito.
> 
> Malas ideas: poner géneros a todos y cada uno de los sustantivos, convertir una pronunciación regular en irregular...
> 
> Buenas ideas: simplificar las declinaciones, meter en la puntuación un mecanismo que indica por escrito la acentuación, etc.
> 
> Si ya han tenido lugar antes, ¿por qué no otra vez? Al menos ahora hay mecanismos reguladores que supuestamente nos advierten de esas "malas ideas". No entiendo que digas que este tipo de mecanismos serían negativos para el español cuando precisamente las ventajas del español actual han llegado con ellos. Me parece completamente contradictorio, a no ser que quieras decir que el español "ya" es perfecto.


¿Buenas y malas ideas con respecto a qué, medidas cómo? Con respecto al latín, toda idea que lo alterase sería mala, porque los que hablaban latín no percibían ninguna carencia o defecto en su lengua.

Para evaluar si algo es una buena o mala idea tienes que definir primeramente El Bien, el objetivo último al que aspiras y quieres dirigirte. Tomado como referencia, y sólo entonces, podrás clasificar las ideas. Por tanto, ¿cuál es el objetivo de la lengua, de cualquier lengua? ¿Qué es una lengua perfecta?

Y no, no creo que sea perfecto "ya". Es que no busco la perfección del idioma, entre otras cosas porque no tengo la más mínima idea de lo que es eso. Creo que si ha llegado hasta nosotros con todas sus virtudes, y a pesar de sus defectos, será porque la evolución natural no es tan mala después de todo.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Claro que me molesta, pero también me molesta que se refleje en el idioma "a sabiendas". Si es lo que usamos para interactuar con los demás e incluso para ordernar ideas, cómo no me va a molestar saber que podría ser más eficiente. Cada vez que leo una palabra en inglés y no sé pronunciarla, cada vez que leo un documento legal plomizo y plagado de ambigüedades, cada vez que me equivoco al decir una palabra porque se genera de una forma irregular "porque sí"... no puedo evitar pensar: "joder, a quién se le ocurriría inventar esta chufla".


¿Más eficiente para qué? ¿Qué uso de los que damos al idioma es más importante que los demás? ¿Qué sacrificamos para lograr la perfección?

- Si es para la comunicación, necesitas redundancia para que resista la pérdida de información en canales ruidosos (chisporroteo en la línea telefónica, un día de viento y tú hablando a gritos para hacerte entender, etc). Por eso al hablar por radio dicen "afirmativo" y  "negativo", en lugar de "sí" y "no": aunque pierdas una sílaba, puedes entender el mensaje.

- Si es para la concepción y formulación de ideas, necesitas una gramática que represente eficientemente redes de conceptos relacionados de múltiples formas. La ambigüedad queda abolida. Y la escritura "lineal", también; ahora son todo mallas en 3D de nombres, verbos y adverbios.

- Si quieres expresar sensaciones y sentimientos, necesitas infinitos matices para describir estados de ánimo, tipos de dolor y demás. Mucho vocabulario, difícil de aprender pero irreemplazable para este fin. Sin eso no hay diagnóstico de enfermedades, así que no hay opción.

- Si es para contar un chiste, necesitas representar ideas absurdas. No, mejor lógicas pero irónicas. No, mejor verdaderas y reconocibles, pero privadas. No, mejor exageradas e imposibles. No... todo lo anterior... y más. 

¿Sigo? Porque de momento ya tengo: gramática compleja, vocabulario extenso, ausencia de ambigüedad y margen para la arbitrariedad y la redundancia. Mezclamos, y... ¡Tachán! Una lengua imperfecta.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí, exageras  Aunque no eso lo que digo, se podría defender desde el interés por adoptar un reenfoque hacia el fondo y no la forma del mensaje.


Precisamente es lo que hace que las lenguas cambien.

¿Has leído el hilo del _brunch_? Concepto (= fondo) más o menos nuevo, necesidad de nueva palabra. ¿Esperaríamos a que el "organismo regulador" decretase cuál debe ser? No, la gente la bautizaría a su antojo, siguiendo o no las normas de nuestra lengua perfecta. Hala, a tomar viento la perfección.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues yo digo lo contrario  que como herramienta irremplazable que ha resultado ser, tiene objetivo y una necesidad inexcusable de ser lo más eficiente posible.


^ Ver parrafada de eficiente-para-qué.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Desde que estudié programación mi capacidad para manejar la abstracción en todas las facetas de mi vida se ha disparado. Sólo por acostumbrarme a la dinámica de un lenguaje estructurado, conciso y completamente funcional. Quién iba a imaginar que podría sacar tanto partido desde un punto de vista humano de algo que parecía tan frío como es el explicarle a una máquina su trabajo (luego leo cualquier rollo legal y me parece retroceder 800 años  ). Y desde entonces, considero que cualquier cosa mejorable al respecto, cuenta negativamente.


Ah, no. Me estás haciendo trampa . Cuando programas estás produciendo un texto en un idioma sencillo (comparado con el nuestro), pero lo concibes gracias a que piensas en una lengua infinitamente más compleja. El mérito de un buen programa no reside en la sencillez de su sintaxis ni en su facilidad de ejecución para el ordenador, sino en la inteligencia que el programador ha puesto en él.

Compara la sencillez de cualquier programa con la complejidad de los libros que te han enseñado a programar. ¿Lo ves? Alguien hizo un superprograma (libro) que te permite a ti (superordenador) generar buenos programas en lenguajes sencillos. Lo que te ha abierto la mente es la técnica de programación, no los lenguajes en que programas.

Sí, las leyes se podrían redactar mejor. Y algunos libros son malísimos. Y la mitad de los programas que he visto son espantosos. Pero la culpa no es de la lengua (o del lenguaje), sino del que la usó mal pudiendo hacerlo bien. Una lengua perfecta también se podría usar mal, no hay garantías.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Claro que no, y no lo intento. Sé que es inviable (excepto quizá en un régimen autoritario como el chino) pero es deseable. Ahora tenemos un instrumento (léase "a la RAE") para que, al menos, nos advierta acerca de las "malas ideas" y que el español no acabe teniendo putadillas como la pronunciación irregular. Pero del mismo modo que ha tenido, por ejemplo, que tragar con "le" haciendo de "lo", acabará aceptando que "podía" vale para expresar lo mismo que "podría". Espero.


Qué va, más quisiera la RAE. Sus advertencias tienen el mismo efecto que una gota en el océano. No evita nada, salvo para unos poquitos, que somos la excepción irrelevante.

Y ten por seguro que ya acepta ese ejemplo (podía / podría), porque así los usamos en algunos casos, incluso en periódicos y libros "serios". Lo que no puede hacer la RAE es _prohibir_ una en favor de la otra, eso lo haremos (o no) nosotros, con el tiempo. Y la RAE no podrá hacer nada al respecto. Eso son los arcaísmos, palabras moribundas.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> PD: ¿no son los emoticonos un gran invento? Hasta viene ya en el DRAE su definición.


Hombre, si es por eso, también vienen "tortura" y "coprofagia"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> No, ahora tenemos _más medios_ que nunca para poder aprender. Algunas generaciones han aprovechado el fin de la penuria para hacer lo que nunca pudieron sus padres y abuelos; pero en cuanto el nivel de vida supera cierto umbral y la tutela permanente de la sociedad asegura que todos tengamos las mismas oportunidades independientemente del esfuerzo invertido, lo que desaparece es la _motivación_ para aprender.
> 
> ¿Y qué hacemos al respecto? Pues nada, si esa es la tendencia, quizá les exigíamos mucho... Venga, bajemos el listón, cambiemos la realidad y hagámosla más amable y sencilla. [¿Qué habremos hecho los demás para superar las dificultades? ¿Somos superhéroes, superdotados, millonarios, o qué?]



Ahora no es raro ser universitario con cerca de 30 años mientras que en otras épocas más te valía estar currando con 15. No creo que antes cundiese el estudio el doble que ahora.



> ¿Buenas y malas ideas con respecto a qué, medidas cómo? Con respecto al latín, toda idea que lo alterase sería mala, porque los que hablaban latín no percibían ninguna carencia o defecto en su lengua.
> 
> Para evaluar si algo es una buena o mala idea tienes que definir primeramente El Bien, el objetivo último al que aspiras y quieres dirigirte. Tomado como referencia, y sólo entonces, podrás clasificar las ideas. Por tanto, ¿cuál es el objetivo de la lengua, de cualquier lengua? ¿Qué es una lengua perfecta?
> 
> Y no, no creo que sea perfecto "ya". Es que no busco la perfección del idioma, entre otras cosas porque no tengo la más mínima idea de lo que es eso. Creo que si ha llegado hasta nosotros con todas sus virtudes, y a pesar de sus defectos, será porque la evolución natural no es tan mala después de todo.



Por puro contraste se puede ver. ¿Qué ventaja tienen las conjugaciones irregulares?¿Qué ventaja tiene la pronunciación irregular?¿Qué ventaja tiene el carecer de signos de apertura de exclamación e interrogación?¿Es más útil tener tildes que no tenerlas?

No hay más que comparar en cada caso el resultado "sin" y el resultado "con". Se autoesclarece.



> ¿Más eficiente para qué? ¿Qué uso de los que damos al idioma es más importante que los demás? ¿Qué sacrificamos para lograr la perfección?
> 
> - Si es para la comunicación, necesitas redundancia para que resista la pérdida de información en canales ruidosos (chisporroteo en la línea telefónica, un día de viento y tú hablando a gritos para hacerte entender, etc). Por eso al hablar por radio dicen "afirmativo" y  "negativo", en lugar de "sí" y "no": aunque pierdas una sílaba, puedes entender el mensaje.



Vieron que lo que tenían daba a veces problemas y por eso lo perfeccionaron y quedó mucho mejor adaptado a su medio. ¿Cómo puede ser eso malo?



> - Si es para la concepción y formulación de ideas, necesitas una gramática que represente eficientemente redes de conceptos relacionados de múltiples formas. La ambigüedad queda abolida. Y la escritura "lineal", también; ahora son todo mallas en 3D de nombres, verbos y adverbios.
> 
> - Si quieres expresar sensaciones y sentimientos, necesitas infinitos matices para describir estados de ánimo, tipos de dolor y demás. Mucho vocabulario, difícil de aprender pero irreemplazable para este fin. Sin eso no hay diagnóstico de enfermedades, así que no hay opción.
> 
> - Si es para contar un chiste, necesitas representar ideas absurdas. No, mejor lógicas pero irónicas. No, mejor verdaderas y reconocibles, pero privadas. No, mejor exageradas e imposibles. No... todo lo anterior... y más.
> 
> ¿Sigo? Porque de momento ya tengo: gramática compleja, vocabulario extenso, ausencia de ambigüedad y margen para la arbitrariedad y la redundancia. Mezclamos, y... ¡Tachán! Una lengua imperfecta.
> 
> Precisamente es lo que hace que las lenguas cambien.



No, no, no. La cosa está en que cuando quiera ser lineal, lo sea, cuando quiera ser ambiguo, lo sea, cuando quiera ser absurdo, lo sea, ¡pero que no lo sea forzosamente! 



> ¿Has leído el hilo del _brunch_? Concepto (= fondo) más o menos nuevo, necesidad de nueva palabra. ¿Esperaríamos a que el "organismo regulador" decretase cuál debe ser? No, la gente la bautizaría a su antojo, siguiendo o no las normas de nuestra lengua perfecta. Hala, a tomar viento la perfección.



Me parece que en la "especificación de idioma perfecto" tiene que estar sin duda la capacidad de asimilar nuevos términos sin perder coherencia consigo mismo.



> Ah, no. Me estás haciendo trampa . Cuando programas estás produciendo un texto en un idioma sencillo (comparado con el nuestro), pero lo concibes gracias a que piensas en una lengua infinitamente más compleja. El mérito de un buen programa no reside en la sencillez de su sintaxis ni en su facilidad de ejecución para el ordenador, sino en la inteligencia que el programador ha puesto en él.
> 
> Compara la sencillez de cualquier programa con la complejidad de los libros que te han enseñado a programar. ¿Lo ves? Alguien hizo un superprograma (libro) que te permite a ti (superordenador) generar buenos programas en lenguajes sencillos. Lo que te ha abierto la mente es la técnica de programación, no los lenguajes en que programas.



Esa técnica de programación no se puede poner en práctica sin unos lenguajes que están muy bien perfilados y que permiten hacer estructuras y definiciones que resumen perfectamente los concepto y procedimientos que han de manejar. No existe otra manera, pero, aún con esas restricciones, se puede escribir un programa de infinitas formas diferentes obteniendo un mismo resultado, y cuando las lees, ves que algunas son más largas, otras son más elegantes e incluso algunas son lentas de interpretar... pero todas, sin duda, te llevan a lo que tenía en la cabez el que las escribió en aquél momento. Y lo bueno es que con la garantía de que el resultado es fiel a su motivación, en el código está impreso el estilo de quien lo ha escrito. Los programadores más "geek" (y no tan "geek") lo definen como un arte casi literario por su inesperada expresividad.

Si tomas eso y lo trasladas de un lenguaje tan autolimitado a uno de uso general humano, tendrás aún muchísimas más posibilidades sin acarrear "efectos secundarios nocivos" que no se deseen. Puedes ser ambiguo, difuso, irónico... pero sólo hasta donde quieras serlo. Y, una vez que la forma sea fluida y sólo funcione como vehículo, seguramente te podrás centrar en el fondo hasta que veas que por ello en realidad se alcance un resultado más elaborado y más velozmente por saber que lo que manejas no te va a dejar tirado.



> Sí, las leyes se podrían redactar mejor. Y algunos libros son malísimos. Y la mitad de los programas que he visto son espantosos. Pero la culpa no es de la lengua (o del lenguaje), sino del que la usó mal pudiendo hacerlo bien. Una lengua perfecta también se podría usar mal, no hay garantías.



Pero si es perfecta y el resultado está mal, es que lo incorrecto será la idea que se quería plasmar, no la forma de plasmarla. Porque si la construcción fuera incorrecta o inadecuada se autoevidenciaría al instante, con lo cual podemos descartar una fuente potencial de errores.



> Qué va, más quisiera la RAE. Sus advertencias tienen el mismo efecto que una gota en el océano. No evita nada, salvo para unos poquitos, que somos la excepción irrelevante.
> 
> Y ten por seguro que ya acepta ese ejemplo (podía / podría), porque así los usamos en algunos casos, incluso en periódicos y libros "serios". Lo que no puede hacer la RAE es _prohibir_ una en favor de la otra, eso lo haremos (o no) nosotros, con el tiempo. Y la RAE no podrá hacer nada al respecto. Eso son los arcaísmos, palabras moribundas.



Al menos sus propuestas viven más que las modas, con lo cual tienen una ventaja para subsistir. Cuando "podría" se catalogue como arcaísmo, probablemente todo el subjuntivo, tal y como lo conocemos ahora, también lo sea.




> Hombre, si es por eso, también vienen "tortura" y "coprofagia"



Bueno, esperaba que me contestases con "cederrón"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Lo que yo quisiera es que no surjan problemas como éste:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=152817


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Ahora no es raro ser universitario con cerca de 30 años mientras que en otras épocas más te valía estar currando con 15. No creo que antes cundiese el estudio el doble que ahora.


Lo que resulta cada vez más raro es encontrar un universitario con un dominio aceptable de la lengua. El título no significa nada si no está respaldado por conocimientos. Lo que estamos asegurando es que la gente siga titulándose, a costa de lo que sea.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por puro contraste se puede ver. ¿Qué ventaja tienen las conjugaciones irregulares?¿Qué ventaja tiene la pronunciación irregular?¿Qué ventaja tiene el carecer de signos de apertura de exclamación e interrogación?¿Es más útil tener tildes que no tenerlas?


Tu argumento era consistente hasta llegar a las tildes, que nos permiten saber pronunciar correctamente una palabra que no hemos visto antes (te quejabas del inglés, ¿no?).

No defiendo las "irregularidades", pero no son tan terribles como dices. Repito que generaciones y generaciones las han aprendido sin mayores problemas, y nos permiten entender escritos de hace siglos (no nos vamos a poner a reescribir todos, ¿no?). De acuerdo, no las fomentemos, pero tampoco podemos "derogarlas" de un plumazo. Y si realmente son tan terribles, la gente preferirá sus sinónimos "regulares" y las otras morirán por sí solas. Es como la evolución de las especies: o tienes éxito, o te mueres.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No, no, no. La cosa está en que cuando quiera ser lineal, lo sea, cuando quiera ser ambiguo, lo sea, cuando quiera ser absurdo, lo sea, ¡pero que no lo sea forzosamente!


Con cualquier idioma puedes decir lo mismo de mil maneras, unas más sencillas y otras especialmente enrevesadas. Las leyes son un ejemplo de lo último; y los cuentos infantiles, de lo primero. Es una herramienta "multiusos" que cada hablante puede adaptar a cada entorno concreto, así que ya hace lo que pides.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me parece que en la "especificación de idioma perfecto" tiene que estar sin duda la capacidad de asimilar nuevos términos sin perder coherencia consigo mismo.


Un lenguaje de programación no admite nuevas instrucciones dinámicamente, debes esperar a que una nueva versión del lenguaje las añada. Imagínate el descontrol que sería que cada desarrollador de Java se inventase sus instrucciones. Babel, de nuevo.

Los idiomas sí lo admiten, ocurre cada día.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Esa técnica de programación no se puede poner en práctica sin unos lenguajes que están muy bien perfilados y que permiten hacer estructuras y definiciones que resumen perfectamente los concepto y procedimientos que han de manejar. No existe otra manera, pero, aún con esas restricciones, se puede escribir un programa de infinitas formas diferentes obteniendo un mismo resultado, y cuando las lees, ves que algunas son más largas, otras son más elegantes e incluso algunas son lentas de interpretar... pero todas, sin duda, te llevan a lo que tenía en la cabez el que las escribió en aquél momento. Y lo bueno es que con la garantía de que el resultado es fiel a su motivación, en el código está impreso el estilo de quien lo ha escrito. Los programadores más "geek" (y no tan "geek") lo definen como un arte casi literario por su inesperada expresividad.


No, permiten que elementos "pensantes" pero más bien tontos, los ordenadores, sepan ejecutar tareas complejas especificadas en una sucesión de pasos sencillos.

En definitiva, nos permiten usar los microprocesadores, que son tontos por definición pero trabajan muy rápido. Si tuviéramos microprocesadores listos, podríamos decir en una sola instrucción "hazme la declaración de la renta, toma los papeles", en lugar de tener que hacerlo en 2.000 pasos sencillos. Si eso fuera posible, no necesitarías lenguajes de programación.

Es para resolver ese problema (convertir un problema grande en muchos sencillos, y de la forma más eficiente posible) que se necesitan las técnicas de programación. Y esos lenguajes _perfectos_ son el precio que pagamos por necesitar a estos tontos con teclado y pantalla. 



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Si tomas eso y lo trasladas de un lenguaje tan autolimitado a uno de uso general humano, tendrás aún muchísimas más posibilidades sin acarrear "efectos secundarios nocivos" que no se deseen. Puedes ser ambiguo, difuso, irónico... pero sólo hasta donde quieras serlo. Y, una vez que la forma sea fluida y sólo funcione como vehículo, seguramente te podrás centrar en el fondo hasta que veas que por ello en realidad se alcance un resultado más elaborado y más velozmente por saber que lo que manejas no te va a dejar tirado.


No puedes ir contra la naturaleza humana, ni hacer que dos seres inteligentes hablen como si fueran tontos. Eso va en contra de toda lógica y está destinado al fracaso.

"Anda, baja a la panadería, que van a cerrar" se convertiría en "yo te pido un favor" + "el favor es comprar pan" + "el pan se compra en la panadería" + "la panadería cierra a las 14.00" + "son las 13.50". Nadie soportaría bajar a ese nivel de simplicidad.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pero si es perfecta y el resultado está mal, es que lo incorrecto será la idea que se quería plasmar, no la forma de plasmarla. Porque si la construcción fuera incorrecta o inadecuada se autoevidenciaría al instante, con lo cual podemos descartar una fuente potencial de errores.


Otra vez haciendo trampas . La incorrección de un programa no se evidencia salvo que uses un "corrector" automático. En un examen por escrito, en papel, cometerías decenas de errores, es inevitable, igual que con los idiomas.

No estarás diciendo que con esa lengua perfecta todos deberíamos _pasar el corrector_ antes de hablar o escribir, ¿verdad? Y si no es éso lo que propones, ¿qué más da que sí puedas hacer un corrector de un lenguaje de programación y no del español, si en definitiva no lo íbamos a usar?



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Al menos sus propuestas viven más que las modas, con lo cual tienen una ventaja para subsistir. Cuando "podría" se catalogue como arcaísmo, probablemente todo el subjuntivo, tal y como lo conocemos ahora, también lo sea.


Las propuestas de la RAE tienen tanta vida como el uso correcto que pretenden fomentar. Vencido éste por otro incorrecto, desaparecida aquélla. Es decir, una vez aceptado el leísmo de "le vi ayer", desaparece la recomendación de evitarlo, ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Quizá sea porque soy de ciencias pero, por haber tenido la ocasión de ver la espectacular diferencia de eficiencia que se obtiene en cuanto uno se acostumbra a un lenguaje bien adaptado a la tarea que tiene entre manos, me mosquea este tema. A decir verdad, no puedo evitar mirar la frase que he escrito desde "por haber" a "entre manos" y veo despilfarro total por haber tenido que teclear todo eso para plasmar una idea que visualizo con dos "trazos". No sé si me explico.


Sí, te explicas perfectamente. La diferencia de nuestros planteamientos está clara: asumes la lengua como una herramienta, equiparable a tu eficaz lenguaje de programación, por lo tanto ha de ser exacta e inequívoca, cual corte de bisturí en manos de un buen cirujano

Eso es estupendo, si quieres hablar con/como las máquinas. No es mi caso. No creo que se pueda ignorar el componente emocional del idioma, que ya he mencionado, aunque tú elijas pasarlo por alto. ¿Que hay cosas imperfectas? Sí, como cualquier creación humana, es una convención y según surgen sus errores se crean convenciones sobre convenciones para subsanarlos. Y al mismo tiempo se crean nuevo errores, vicios por comodidad.... eso es parte de la evolución del idioma, al fin y al cabo no estamos en la versión final de nada. Todo sigue vivo y a saber cómo es dentro de 300 años.

Defender un uso claro y conciso del lenguaje es algo a lo que yo también me apunto. Pero para mí no es un despilfarro decir ¿Serías tan amable de venir?, o quizá optar en otro momento por "ven, por favor". Lo más eficaz y económico sería desde luego el "tú pa'cá ya", que puede tener su punto. Pero prefiero más opciones.

Para mí no es una mala idea que los sustantivos tengan género, repito que el inconsciente se articula verbalmente, por lo tanto la formación del lenguaje es racional y emocional (no es casual que el sol sea masculino y la luna femenina, por ejemplo), ya que también es un vehículo creado para expresar emociones, abstracciones y vaguedades. Y poco bien que viene que el lenguaje te dé la oportunidad de ser vago cuando uno se ve en un apuro y quiere salirse por la tangente.

La concisión y claridad son fundamentales, pero, en mi opinión, si eso implica sacrificar la belleza, la emoción y la flexibilidad del lenguaje (incluyendo no ser nada clara cuando me interese), no me vale. Quiero todo el paquete. Y si eso implica tener que tragar con unas cuantas irregularidades, que tampoco son tantas... pues no me parece un precio caro. Y desde luego no creo que claridad y riqueza sean incompatibles, aunque te doy la razón en que algunos (sólo algunos) textos legales merecen un par de collejas. Otros son deliciosos.

Tú eres de ciencias y reconoces cómo te han influido tus estudios de programación en tu manera de ver el idioma. Perfecto. El idioma va evolucionando según las necesidades de sus hablantes. Me comentaron que hay un idioma que tiene un tiempo verbal que se usa sólo para expresar aquello que sucedió una vez y nunca más. ¡Ojalá lo hubiera en español!

Alguien de letras que ha hecho Bellas Artes seguro que tiene unas necesidades verbales muy distintas a las tuyas. Posiblemente tú no las compartas, pero la herramienta sí tiene que ser capaz de funcionar para todos, lo que implica que tiene que haber zonas grises... que son las que más me gustan. Entiendo que el planteamiento binario es muy práctico para muchas cosas, pero no me vale para explicar los matices de una gloriosa puesta de sol en mi cala favorita de Menorca mientras siento el olor a salitre y pinos y la arena bajo mis pies. Ya sabes, las mujeres usamos más el hemisferio derecho del cerebro... Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:
			
		

> (no es casual que el sol sea masculino y la luna femenina, por ejemplo)



Tan casual como para que en alemán sea justo al revés 



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Por eso al hablar por radio dicen "afirmativo" y "negativo", en lugar de "sí" y "no": aunque pierdas una sílaba, puedes entender el mensaje.



A no ser que pierdas las dos o tres primeras y te quedes con las dos últimas. A mí personalmente sí me parece un despilfarro y un esnobismo, mejor sería decir "claro que sí" y "en absoluto", por ejemplo.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> A no ser que pierdas las dos o tres primeras y te quedes con las dos últimas. A mí personalmente sí me parece un despilfarro y un esnobismo, mejor sería decir "claro que sí" y "en absoluto", por ejemplo.


La redundancia es despilfarro por definición, pero en ciertas situaciones es necesario para mayor robustez de la comunicación. Muchos protocolos de comunicaciones que usamos a diario no serían posibles sin esta estrategia.

"Claro que ?" o "? absoluto" son poco resistentes a la pérdida de una sílaba, ya que la parte restante se puede usar en otros mensajes del protocolo o lengua.

Matemáticamente, la probabilidad de perder una sílaba (o unidad de información) es tanto mayor cuanto peor sea el canal empleado. La probabilidad de perder varias unidades consecutivas es siempre menor que la de perder una sola.

O dicho de otro modo, dada una cierta "mala calidad" de canal, "afirmativo / negativo" es un protocolo más robusto que "claro que sí / en absoluto", porque la probabilidad de perder el mensaje es menor.

Y ésa es la razón para deletrear de esa manera tan graciosa de las películas: _tango-delta-charlie_ se entiende mejor que _te-de-ce_. Los soldados o los servicios de emergencia no se pueden permitir el lujo del esnobismo 

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> O dicho de otro modo, dada una cierta "mala calidad" de canal, "afirmativo / negativo" es un protocolo más robusto que "claro que sí / en absoluto", porque la probabilidad de perder el mensaje es menor.



Lo que digo es que el "tivo" del final es completamente superfluo, porque ni añade información ni añade seguridad, mejor sería también decir "sisisí" y "nononó"  (ya sé que, según el canal de información, puede ser que ciertas vocales o consonantes no se transmitan bien, lo que haría que esta solución tampoco sea perfecta).

De todas formas, en las películas muchas veces usan el "afirmativo" y el "negativo" cuando no viene a cuento (porque están hablando cara a cara en una habitación o porque el decir sí o no tampoco tiene mucha importancia o por lo que sea), sólo para parecer más "guays" (¿"guais", "guayes"?), a eso me refiero con el esnobismo


----------



## tatius

El ejemplo que mencionáis (positivo/negativo) tengo la impresión de que ha sido una contaminación de la jerga de soldaditos y pilotos de aviones al habla cotidiana. Así que puede ser tan útil como pedante: es útil en su contexto (piloto hablando por radio con la torre de control) y esnob en la televisión o en tu salón.

Por otro lado, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el punto de belleza, emotividad y poesía que añade María Madrid a la polémica. Creo que la deformación profesional (o estudiantil) del Dr.Quizá le lleva a ver el idioma como mera sintaxis, cuando el idioma pone en juego otras cosas como la intención del emisor (¿poética?) y otros temas menos tangibles que estudia, por ejemplo, la pragmática.

Simplificar la lengua hasta hacerla una serie de algoritmos y variables, acercaría nuestra comunicación a la de las abejas. Ver el idioma sólo a través de la sintaxis lleva a la negación de la ironía, por ejemplo.

A propósito de las irregularidades del español (verbos sobre todo), quería señalaros que no son arbitrarios, pueden tener diversos orígenes y uno de ellos son las ganas de simplificar la conjugación, aunque parezca contradictorio. Ante una conjugación difícil, los hablantes tienden a equipararla a otra quizá más complicada (irregular) pero que ya les es conocida por tratarse de un verbo más común. Creo recordar, para daros un ejemplo, que la forma irregular "tuvo" viene del verbo, entonces más común, "hubo" (que en un principio llevaba "v" hasta que se decidió simplificar el idioma con una reforma ortográfica, por cierto).

Para acabar decir que ésta no sería la única reforma ortográfica, nada nuevo bajo el sol (sea masculino o femenino). Que muchas de las irregularidades actuales son legados que nos dejaron otras reformas anteriores (el caos con la "b" y la "v") y que el principal problema que le veo es llegar a un consenso entre todas las necesidades gramaticales y de pronunciación que tiene cada variedad dialéctica del español. Ya ahora, a las academias españolas de cada país, les cuesta ponerse de acuerdo para introducir pequeños retoques, no quiero ni imaginar el quilombo que sería llegar a un español homogéneo y "perfecto" (las comillas se deben a que no creo en la perfección de los idiomas).

Y sí, soy conservadora con el idioma pero porque me costó mucho aprender que difícil se escribía con tilde y azul, sin ella.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Lo que digo es que el "tivo" del final es completamente superfluo, porque ni añade información ni añade seguridad, mejor sería también decir "sisisí" y "nononó"  (ya sé que, según el canal de información, puede ser que ciertas vocales o consonantes no se transmitan bien, lo que haría que esta solución tampoco sea perfecta).


"Afirma" es el imperativo de afirmar, equivaldría a "di que sí". Supongo que la idea era usar una palabra ya existente y que hiciera de sinónimo _robusto_ de "sí".

Y efectivamente, has dado con otro mecanismo básico de redundancia, la propia repetición del mensaje. Como cuando hablamos por el móvil y no hay cobertura: _¿me oyes?, oye , oye, ¿y ahora?, ¿me oyes?_, etc, hasta obtener una confirmación clara de que el "canal" se ha reestablecido.



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> De todas formas, en las películas muchas veces usan el "afirmativo" y el "negativo" cuando no viene a cuento (porque están hablando cara a cara en una habitación o porque el decir sí o no tampoco tiene mucha importancia o por lo que sea), sólo para parecer más "guays" (¿"guais", "guayes"?), a eso me refiero con el esnobismo


Por supuesto, y lo malo es que lo hacen también en la realidad, y es la mayor ridiculez. Lázaro Carreter también dedicó algún dardo a esa tontería. Pero eso no quiere decir que no tenga su utilidad en ciertas situaciones.

Supongo que los que lo dicen no saben para qué sirve hablar así, y terminan haciéndolo en cualquier situación. En informática es (o era) muy corriente distinguir los ceros (0) de las oes (O) marcando los primeros con una barra "/". Pues uno de mis profesores tachaba todo, los ceros y las oes, con lo cual se perdía la distinción. Quedaba bastante ridículo 

PD: Ah, y de guay, _guaises_, ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Veo que esto diverge mucho de la idea que tenía, así que intentaré acotarlo. Tenemos algunos puntos fuertes, como la pronunciación regular, un sistema de acentuación gráfica, signos de apertura en exclamaciones e interrogaciones y bla, bla y parece que nadie los discute seriamente por su contrastada utilidad. Bien, todo eso fué regulado en su momento. En algunos casos se vió qué opciones usaba la gente y se tomó la que parecía la mejor, y en otros casos directamente se inventó la regla.

Luego, hay otros aspectos que podrían ser modificados de similar forma (escritura de transcripción fonéticamente regular, mayor coherencia en las conjugaciones, etc. ) Entonces, ¿debo entender que la oposición a estas posibles modificaciones es igual que la que tuvieron aquellas otras normas ahora completamente aceptadas o hay algo más?


----------



## tatius

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo y tenía la idea rondándome por la cabeza: de la reforma ortográfica hemos ido pasando a divagar sobre el idioma en general.

Imagino que uno de los problemas es que las antiguas regularizaciones ortográficas podían imponerse fácilmente por tratarse de ideas consensuadas por una pequeña élite que sabía leer y escribir. Con la democratización de la enseñanza, toma una dimensión mucho mayor: tienen que estar dispuestos a secundarla una enorme cantidad de hispanohablantes con un nivel de educación y de formación que requiere no ya una imposición sino que les lleven a un convencimiento. 

Por ejemplo, yo sigo escribiendo "septiembre" aunque hayan aceptado "setiembre", se tiende casi siempre a que la nueva norma no excluya la posibilidad de utilizar la antigua. Que cada uno tenga la posiblidad de elegir, pero con esto el idioma va perdiendo la unidad de la que siempre ha hecho gala. ¿Nos prohibirán escribir "prohibir" con hache intercalada? ¿Existirán dos versiones de cada texto? ¿Podremos escribir una palabra fonéticamente y la siguiente con las antiguas reglas ortográficas?

Por este tipo de cosas decía antes lo del consenso. Va a ser difícil.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿debo entender que la oposición a estas posibles modificaciones es igual que la que tuvieron aquellas otras normas ahora completamente aceptadas o hay algo más?


Pues no sé si es igual a la que hubo, porque no sé qué se pretendió con aquellas modificaciones (qué objetivo último se perseguía, no en qué consistieron).

Sólo sé que ahora, como ya dije, estamos en la mejor situación para enseñar y aprender todas las imperfecciones de la lengua, y que me resultaría muy difícil justificar el derroche de _rediseñarla_ si el objetivo último es simplemente facilitar su aprendizaje a quien nunca ha manifestado el más mínimo interés por ella.

A estas alturas del hilo ya se habrá comprobado mi pasión por las analogías , y esta vez no va a ser excepción: Es como si rebajásemos los impuestos con la esperanza de que los que defraudan se "arrepintieran" y volvieran a pagarlos.

[Y sí, ya sé que tal cosa se ha hecho y se hará, pero no por ello es menos absurda. ]


----------



## Magmod

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Esta cuestión me ha parecido muy curiosa. Es como si dijéramos: "La Historia de España me resulta muy complicada, difícil de seguir y en muchos casos, incomprensible. ¿Qué tal si la _modernizamos_ un poco?"¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? ¿A costa de qué? ¿Qué te hace pensar que nos pertenece y que podemos cambiarla?





			
				janecito said:
			
		

> . A mi parecer, cualquier reforma sí que sería una complicación innecesaria.


No estoy de acuerdo con los dos arriba. Ahora hay más de cincuenta idiomas en la UE. Solo en España hay cuatro idiomas. Esta reforma es un pequeño ejército en el camino para unificar todos los idiomas en UE y el mundo. 
¿Por qué te olvides el General Franco? La modernización de la historia es para los dictaduras como Salín etc. Y nunca es el mismo de modernización de la lengua cual es muy necesario. 
Saludos


----------



## Pumpkin72

Magmod said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo con los dos arriba. Ahora hay más de cincuenta idiomas en la UE. Solo en España hay cuatro idiomas. Esta reforma es un pequeño ejército en *el camino para unificar todos los idiomas en UE y el mundo*.


Con todos los respetos, eso sí que me parece propio de una dictadura. La lengua es una parte fundamental de la cultura, y no podemos pretender "unificar" las diversas culturas del mundo, ni de Europa, ni de España.

Sería igual que reescribir la historia, y como bien has dicho, eso sólo lo han intentado los dictadores y similares, y además sin ningún éxito.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:
			
		

> Tan casual como para que en alemán sea justo al revés


 
A eso me refiero, cada cultura lo expresa de acuerdo con sus necesidades/tradiciones culturales, etc. 

En cuanto a las comunicaciones por radio, ya que son internacionales (aviación, por ejemplo) aunque a tí te parezca mejor decir claro que sí, si pierdes la última sílaba estarías en las misma. Y "en absoluto", es de por sí un tanto confuso. ya que absolutamente es sí, y en absoluto no, así que si sólo se oye absol... ¿qué entendemos? ¿que no tenemos vía libre en la pista para aterrizar en la niebla? ¿O me arriesgo y tiro todo recto a 300km/h a veri si lo que quería decir es que no hay problema? No es esnobismo, es que cada vez que hay accidentes se estudia dónde estuvo el fallo. Este método ha demostrado ser el más útil, entre otras cosa gracias las vidas de unas cuántas personas. Luego es innegable la influencia del trabajo en nuestro vocabulario. A mí no se me escapa ningún "afirmativo", pero años después de haber dejado de ser azafata, sigo pensando en hora Z. Es decir, hora zulú, para que se entienda bien la letra. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

Magmod said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo con los dos arriba. Ahora hay más de cincuenta idiomas en la UE. Solo en España hay cuatro idiomas. Esta reforma es un pequeño ejército en el camino para unificar todos los idiomas en UE y el mundo.
> ¿Por qué te olvides el General Franco? La modernización de la historia es para los dictaduras como Salín etc. Y nunca es el mismo de modernización de la lengua cual es muy necesario.
> Saludos


 
Si en España hay cuatro idiomas y en la UE cincuenta, pues... hay lo que hay. Simplificar en este contexto significa... ¿qué exactamente? porque no termino de entenderte: ¿acaso que todos hablemos como en Blade runner o El nombre de la Rosa? ¿Un batiburrillo, mezcla de todos los idiomas y ninguno en concreto? 

Difícilmente puedo dar por buenas expresiones como resetear, logarse, "mete tu password", aunque las oigo a diario. De acuerdo que el inglés se está convirtiendo en la lengua franca del mundo (y ojo, que ese inglés "franco" no es el inglés con mayúsculas, ni tiene su riqueza ni sus matices, ni se respetan sus estructuras religiosamente), pero no seré yo quién asuma como irremediable que alguien diga "he vaciado la carpeta" para decir que ha pasado la aspiradora a la alfombra o "ir atrás" en lugar de volver. Me da igual si esos engendros "unifican", que también estaría por ver, yo a eso no me apunto. Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

tatius said:
			
		

> Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo y tenía la idea rondándome por la cabeza: de la reforma ortográfica hemos ido pasando a divagar sobre el idioma en general.
> 
> Imagino que uno de los problemas es que las antiguas regularizaciones ortográficas podían imponerse fácilmente por tratarse de ideas consensuadas por una pequeña élite que sabía leer y escribir. Con la democratización de la enseñanza, toma una dimensión mucho mayor: tienen que estar dispuestos a secundarla una enorme cantidad de hispanohablantes con un nivel de educación y de formación que requiere no ya una imposición sino que les lleven a un convencimiento.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo sigo escribiendo "septiembre" aunque hayan aceptado "setiembre", se tiende casi siempre a que la nueva norma no excluya la posibilidad de utilizar la antigua. Que cada uno tenga la posiblidad de elegir, pero con esto el idioma va perdiendo la unidad de la que siempre ha hecho gala. ¿Nos prohibirán escribir "prohibir" con hache intercalada? ¿Existirán dos versiones de cada texto? ¿Podremos escribir una palabra fonéticamente y la siguiente con las antiguas reglas ortográficas?
> 
> Por este tipo de cosas decía antes lo del consenso. Va a ser difícil.



Bueno, no hace demasiado del cambio del uso de la tilde con los monosílabos y es parecido a eso, ¿no?


----------



## tatius

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Bueno, no hace demasiado del cambio del uso de la tilde con los monosílabos y es parecido a eso, ¿no?



Creo que el resultado estético de una ortografía fonética es muy traumático (¡esdrújulas al poder!), no tiene el mismo efecto suprimir una rayita (tilde) que cambiar todas las consonantes polémicas (b, v, g, j, q, k, c, etc.). Es mucho más ambiciosa esta hipotética reforma.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

tatius said:
			
		

> Creo que el resultado estético de una ortografía fonética es muy traumático (¡esdrújulas al poder!), no tiene el mismo efecto suprimir una rayita (tilde) que cambiar todas las consonantes polémicas (b, v, g, j, q, k, c, etc.). Es mucho más ambiciosa esta hipotética reforma.



A ver, a ver:

Creo ce el resultado estético de una ortografía fonética es mui traumático (¡esdrújulas al poder!), no tiene el mismo efecto suprimir una rayita (tilde) ce cambiar todas las consonantes polémicas (b, v, g, j, q, k, c, etc.) Es mucho más ambiciosa esta hipotética reforma.

Pues no está tan mal


----------



## psicutrinius

Estamos hablando de eso?​ 

No para mí, gracias...​ 


*Nuevas Normas Español*​ 

En vista de la evolución del castellano en los últimos años, debido a las aportaciones realizadas por los jóvenes, la Real Academia de la Lengua dará a conocer, la reforma modelo 2004 de la ortografía española, que tiene como objetivo unificar el español como lengua universal de los hispanohablantes.​

Será una enmienda paulatina, que entrará en vigor poco a poco, para evitar confusiones.

La reforma hará más simple el castellano, pondrá fin a los problemas de otros países y hará que nos entendamos de manera universal quienes hablamos esta noble lengua.

La reforma se introducirá en las siguientes etapas anuales:

Supresión de las diferencias entre c, q y k. Komo despegue del plan, todo sonido parecido al de la k será asumido por esta letra. En adelante pues, se eskribirá: kasa, keso, Kijote...

Se simplifikará el sonido de la c y z para igualarnos a nuestros hermanos hispanoamericanos ke convierten todas estas letras en un úniko fonema "s". Kon lo kual sobrarán la c y la z: "El sapato de Sesilia es asul".

Desapareserá la doble c y será reemplasada por la x: "Tuve un axidente en la Avenida Oxidental".

Grasias a esta modifikasión, los españoles no tendrán desventajas ortográfikas frente a otros pueblos, por su estraña pronunsiasión de siertas letras.

Asimismo, se funden la b kon la v; ya ke no existe diferensia alguna entre el sonido de la b y la v.
Por lo kual, a partir del segundo año, desapareserá la v. Y beremos kómo bastará kon la b para ke bibamos felises y kontentos.

Pasa lo mismo kon la elle y la y. Todo se eskribirá kon y:
"Yébeme de paseo a Sebiya, señor Biyar".

Esta integrasión probokará agradesimiento general de kienes hablan kasteyano, desde Balensia hasta Bolibia.

La hache, kuya presensia es fantasma, kedará suprimida por kompleto. Así, ablaremos de abas o alkool. No tendremos ke pensar kómo se eskribe sanaoria y se akabarán esas komplikadas y umiyantes distinsiones entre "echo" y "hecho". Ya no abrá ke desperdisiar más oras de estudio en semejante kuestión ke nos tenía artos.

A partir del terser año de esta implantasión, y para mayor konsistensia, todo sonido de erre inisial se eskribirá kon doble r:
"Rroberto me rregaló una rradio".

Para ebitar otros problemas ortográficos, se fusionan la g y la j, para ke así, jitano se eskriba komo jirafa y jeranio komo jefe. Aora todo ba kon jota: "El jeneral jestionó la jerensia".

No ay duda de ke esta sensiya modifikasión ará ke ablemos y eskribamos todos kon más rregularidad y más rrápido rritmo.

Orrible kalamidad del kasteyano, en jeneral, son las tildes o asentos.

Esta sankadiya kotidiana jenerará una axión desisiba en la rreforma; aremos komo el inglés, ke a triunfado universalmente sin tildes. Kedaran ellas kanseladas desde el kuarto año, y abran de ser el sentido komun y la intelijensia kayejera los ke digan a ke se rrefiere kada bokablo. Berbigrasia: "Komo komo komo komo!"

Las konsonantes st, ps o pt juntas kedaran komo simples t o s, kon el fin de aprosimarnos lo masimo posible a la pronunsiasion iberoamerikana.

Kon el kambio anterior diremos ke etas propuetas okasionales etan detinadas a mejorar ete etado konfuso de la lengua.

Tambien seran proibidas siertas konsonantes finales ke inkomodan y poko ayudan al siudadano.

Asi, se dira: "¿ke ora es en tu relo?", "As un ueko en la pare" y "La mita de los aorros son de agusti".

Entre eyas, se suprimiran las eses de los plurales, de manera ke diremos "la mujere" o "lo ombre".

Despues yegara la eliminasion de la d del partisipio pasao y kanselasion de lo artikulo. El uso a impueto ke no se diga ya "bailado" sino "bailao", no "erbido" sino "erbio" y no "benido" sino "benio".

Kabibajo asetaremo eta kotumbre bulgar, ya ke el pueblo yano manda, al fin y al kabo. Dede el kinto año kedaran suprimia esa de interbokalika ke la jente no pronunsia.

Adema y konsiderando ke el latin no tenia artikulo y nosotro no debemo imbentar kosa ke nuetro padre latin rrechasaba, kateyano karesera de artikulo. Sera poko enrredao en prinsipio y ablaremo komo fubolita yugolabo, pero depue todo etranjero beran ke tarea de aprender nuebo idioma resultan ma fasile.

Profesore terminaran benerando akademiko ke an desidio aser rreforma klabe para ke sere umano ke bibimo en nasione ispanoablante gosemo berdaderamente del idioma de "Serbante y Kebedo."

Eso si: Nunka asetaremo ke potensia etranjera token kabeyo de letra eñe.Eñe rrepresenta balore ma elebado de tradision ispanika y primero kaeremo mueto ante ke asetar bejasione a simbolo ke a sio korason bibifikante de istoria kastisa epañola unibersa.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Eso está tan sobado que ya lo habían puesto en este hilo  además de que está hecho con la peor idea posible, porque yo cojo esto:



> Eso si: Nunka asetaremo ke potensia etranjera token kabeyo de letra eñe.Eñe rrepresenta balore ma elebado de tradision ispanika y primero kaeremo mueto ante ke asetar bejasione a simbolo ke a sio korason bibifikante de istoria kastisa epañola unibersa.



y lo convierto en esto otro:



> Eso sí: nunca aceptaremos ce potencias ecstranjeras tocen cabeyo de letra eñe. La eñe representa balores más elebados de tradición ispánica i primero caeremos muertos antes ce aceptar bejaciones al símbolo ce a sido corazón bibificante de la istoria castiza española unibersal.



que en comparación queda espectacularmente bien  a pesar de que el original está pensado para que quede lo peor posible y lo he improvisado completamente   Y suena exactamente igual que el español normal   si tenemos en cuenta el cambio de la "c".


----------



## psicutrinius

Hay más cambios. Y además, de eso se trata. De que suene igual, pero de que sea todo exactamente fonético. Ah, y si que es cierto. Lo de la ñ es un chiste, claro.

"ce aceptar" (en tu versión) ¿suena como "ke akeptar" o como "se aseptar"?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Coño, ya me parecía que me faltaba algo:

Eso sí: nunca azeptaremos ce potenzias ecstranjeras tocen cabeyo de letra eñe. La eñe representa balores más elebados de tradizión ispánica i primero caeremos muertos antes ce azeptar bejaciones al símbolo ce a sido corazón bibificante de la istoria castiza española unibersal.

Ya, sí, se ve raro, pero eso es por falta de costumbre y suena exactamente igual.


----------



## castellano

Llanamente creo que no hay que tocar la ortografía de la muy noble lengua castellana (es mejor no joder la marrana ni meterse en nuevas camisas de once varas del todo innecesarias  ).

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Ya lo he dicho alguna vez, pero creo que un factor importante y que normalmente se pasa por alto es que las normas de ortografía ayudan a mantener el "aspecto" de las palabras, que es lo que hace que podamos leer más rápido que letra a letra. Cambiar la ortografía no significa sólo acostumbrarse a escribir "c" en vez de "qu", sino también reaprender el aspecto de muchas palabras y leer (al menos al principio) un poco más despacio.


----------



## diegodbs

Las teorías que pretenden cambiar o "mejorar" la escritura del español son teorías interesantes, pero teorías de salón.

Cambiar la ortografía de una lengua como el español, que ya es bastante fonética, me parece un poco descabellado.

Cambiar z,c,k,q,g,j,b,v,h: 

- Es una idea un poco descabellada obligar a casi 400 millones de personas a aprender una nueva lengua escrita.

- Es una idea descabellada hacer que convivan durante no sé cuánto tiempo dos sistemas diferentes de escritura, los niños irían aprendiendo el nuevo y los demás seguiríamos con el antiguo. Sería un sistema perfecto para que nadie pudiera curiosear lo que escriben sus hijos, pero sobre todo para que nadie se entendiera por escrito.

- Es una idea bastante razonable y muchisimo más barata hacer que todo el mundo tenga acceso a la educación y a la lectura. Es un método muy sencillo y económico para saber escribir.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Las teorías que pretenden cambiar o "mejorar" la escritura del español son teorías interesantes, pero teorías de salón.
> 
> Cambiar la ortografía de una lengua como el español, que ya es bastante fonética, me parece un poco descabellado.



"Bastante" es una palabra tan difusa...



> Cambiar z,c,k,q,g,j,b,v,h:
> 
> - Es una idea un poco descabellada obligar a casi 400 millones de personas a aprender una nueva lengua escrita.
> 
> - Es una idea descabellada hacer que convivan durante no sé cuánto tiempo dos sistemas diferentes de escritura, los niños irían aprendiendo el nuevo y los demás seguiríamos con el antiguo. Sería un sistema perfecto para que nadie pudiera curiosear lo que escriben sus hijos, pero sobre todo para que nadie se entendiera por escrito.
> 
> - Es una idea bastante razonable y muchisimo más barata hacer que todo el mundo tenga acceso a la educación y a la lectura. Es un método muy sencillo y económico para saber escribir.



Hasta que pase lo que en China.


----------



## diegodbs

"Bastante" es una palabra difusa, porque el español es más fonético que el inglés, pero menos que el turco o el finés.

No sé lo que paso en China, no he leído nada sobre ese tema. Tampoco sé lo que pasó en Turquía cuando Kemal Ataturk decidió usar el alfabeto latino y suprimir el árabe. Pero puedo imaginarme una especie de caos ortográfico en 20 países que escriben en español.

Además, las personas que siempre están despotricando contra la RAE porque, según ellos, una gramática tiene que ser descriptiva y no normativa, creo que pondrían el grito en el cielo si a la RAE se le ocurriera decidir ese norma tan "normativa". ¿Podría un gobierno decidirlo? No sé si en la Turquía de comienzos del siglo XX o en la China autoritaria de hoy es fácil hacerlo con un decreto ley. En la España de hoy, me temo -me alegro- que no sea así.


----------



## Inés06

Mi opinión: me gusta la ortografía del español tal y como está ahora. Bueno, excepto las tildes diacríticas que ya no son obligatorias pero que yo sigo (y seguiré) poniendo... 

En cuanto a las comunicaciones por radio, ¿por qué no dicen "sí sí sí" y "no no no"? así aunque pierdan una sílaba o dos seguirá quedando claro qué quieren decir....


----------



## Residente Calle 13

La pregunta debería ser: ¿Hasta qué punto queremos *seguir* modificando la *orthographía* del castellano? Por ejemplo, ya no se escribe: _qual_, _quatro_, ni _qualquiera_. Ha sido modificada.

La ortografía del español se modificó por última vez no hace ni diez años y se modificará otra vez muy pronto seguramente. Se está modificando. Y solo tienes que leer un documento del siglo XVI para darte cuenta que ha sido modificada y simplificada muchas veces (sin hacer *mui *dificil comprender lo que se cambió).

_Cuando bien comigo pienso, mui esclarecida Reina, i pongo delante los ojos el  antigüedad de todas las cosas, que para nuestra recordación y memoria quedaron  escriptas, una cosa hállo y: sáco por conclusión mui cierta: que siempre la  lengua fue compañera del imperio; y de tal manera lo siguió, que junta mente  començaron, crecieron y florecieron, y después junta fue la caida de entrambos.  

—Elio Antonio de Nebrija, Gramática de la lengua castellana _

Algunas de estas grafías ya no existen en castellano (para simplificar la *escriptura*)

_su*bj*ecto_ 
_su*bs*tenta_ 
_su*bt*il_ 
_e*cc*lesiástico_ 
_*ch*ristiano_ 
_conje*ct*ura_ 
_de*ff*ender_ 
_au*gm*ento_ 
_ma*gn*ifiesto_ 
_i*ll*ustrísima_ 
_su*mm*o_ 
_conde*nn*ados_ 
_pro*ph*eta_ 
_presu*npc*ión_ 
_pro*mpt*o_ 
_sa*nct*as_ 
_*ps*lamista_ 
_escri*pt*o_ 
_*sc*iencia_ 
_*sp*ecies_ 
_*th*esoro
_


----------



## María Madrid

Inés06 said:
			
		

> En cuanto a las comunicaciones por radio, ¿por qué no dicen "sí sí sí" y "no no no"? así aunque pierdan una sílaba o dos seguirá quedando claro qué quieren decir....


 ¿Quizá porque parecerían imbéciles o tartamudos...?  En general NO se usan monosílabos, ni repetidos ni sin repetir. Saludos,


----------



## PepeComp

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿Acaso en inglés surgen iniciativas similares?


 
George Bernard Shaw ridiculizaba estos intentos de ajustar la ortografía a la fonética en inglés proponiendo escribir "fish" como "ghoti": la "gh" de "enough"+la "o" de "women"+"ti" en "nation". 
Puestos a reformar...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

PepeComp said:
			
		

> George Bernard Shaw ridiculizaba estos intentos de ajustar la ortografía a la fonética en inglés proponiendo escribir "fish" como "ghoti": la "gh" de "enough"+la "o" de "women"+"ti" en "nation".
> Puestos a reformar...



Creo que lo que estaba ridiculizando era precisamente la ortografía del inglés.


----------



## PepeComp

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Creo que lo que estaba ridiculizando era precisamente la ortografía del inglés.


Posiblemente.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> La ortografía del español se modificó por última vez no hace ni diez años y se modificará otra vez muy pronto seguramente.



¿Lo dices por algo concreto o es una impresión?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Lo dices por algo concreto o es una impresión?



La regla anterior a la publicación de la _Ortografía de la lengua  española _(1999) de la RAE sobre la acentuación de formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos  establecía que estas formas llevasen tilde cuando la forma verbal escrita de manera aislada llevase tilde _(cayóse, deténte, manténte, déme, *estáte*, pidióle)_ y cuando la forma verbal con el clítico fuese una palabra esdrújula o sobresdrújula _(avísame, mírame, búscalo).
_
O sea que la última reforma no tiene diez años.


----------



## tatius

Quizá habría que matizar que el problema no son los cambios puntuales sino la Gran Reforma. Me explico:

La polémica no surge por los pequeños cambios que lleva a cabo la propia RAE, reajustes para atar cabos sueltos que nos pueden gustar más o menos y que se han venido haciendo desde siempre.

La polémica surge por las propuestas que existen (de salón, estoy de acuerdo) de hacer una reforma para transformar la ortografía del español en una ortografía fonética. Es decir, eliminar la hache, utilizar una sola letra para el sonido B, una sola grafía para el sonido J, etc. Todo a la vez y de buenas a primeras. Y la RAE no está por la labor.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bueno, poco a poco se hacen hasta las pirámides. Supongo que en realidad algo sí que hacen. Por ejemplo, ¿por qué el francés "garage", como otras tantas palabras, se adoptó como "garaje" cuando ambas suenan igual?¿Quizás para no atar nuevamente la "g" a ese sonido?


----------



## tatius

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Bueno, poco a poco se hacen hasta las pirámides. Supongo que en realidad algo sí que hacen. Por ejemplo, ¿por qué el francés "garage", como otras tantas palabras, se adoptó como "garaje" cuando ambas suenan igual?¿Quizás para no atar nuevamente la "g" a ese sonido?



 Has dado con mi punto débil... Como soy francesa esas son las palabras que me vuelven loca: móvil (español) vs. mobile (francés), equipaje vs. équipage, etc. No soy nada objetiva: -aje viene del francés, que me lo dejen igual...

Ahora en serio, sí, parece ser que hay una tendencia a "españolizar" los préstamos utilizando las reglas fonéticas más sencillas. El problema es que se va complicando la regla ortográfica con excepciones hasta que alguien propone hacer una Gran Reforma porque el idioma se les ha ido de las manos. Es complicado, el asuntillo. Si con cada incorporación de un préstamo con ortografía simplificada desapareciera una antigua palabra, estaríamos renovando el idioma. Pero coexisten. Lo dicho, un jaleo.


----------



## María Madrid

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, ¿por qué el francés "garage", como otras tantas palabras, se adoptó como "garaje" cuando ambas suenan igual?¿Quizás para no atar nuevamente la "g" a ese sonido?


Haz un breve recuento de las palabras españolas que terminan en age y aje, luego revisa su origen y tú mismo te darás la respuesta. Saludos,


----------



## diegodbs

> El problema es que se va complicando la regla ortográfica con excepciones hasta que alguien propone hacer una Gran Reforma porque el idioma se les ha ido de las manos.


 
Si este idioma se nos puede ir de las manos en cuestión de ortografía, imagínate otros.


----------



## tatius

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Si este idioma se nos puede ir de las manos en cuestión de ortografía, imagínate otros.



El tema es que existe una conciencia y una voluntad de mantener un español de ortografía sencilla. Eso es lo que lo complica todo.

En francés, son muy conservadores y la ortografía es complicada. Lo que aquí hemos transformado ai > e, allí aunque se pronuncie "e" se sigue escribiendo "ai", por ejemplo. Tienen su lógica etimológica.

En inglés... el inglés. Conviene tener una gran memoria visual.

Esos son lo que conozco. El español, como decía, está abocado a una serie de reformas sin final por esa voluntad de mantener una relación fonética/ortografía próxima. A los otros idiomas, la ortografía se les fue de las manos hace tiempo y tan felices. Sólo tienen que memorizar, quizá por eso lean más.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Haz un breve recuento de las palabras españolas que terminan en age y aje, luego revisa su origen y tú mismo te darás la respuesta. Saludos,



Garaje, alunizaje, aterrizaje, aprendizaje, bagaje, equipaje... Algunas vienen del francés, otras no... no se me ocurre ninguna acabada en "age" ni veo respuesta  ¿Quieres decir que se adaptaron así para que se parecieran a las otras que ya había? Me parece positivo, pero no creo que sea la razón siendo un idioma donde muchos otros sonidos los vemos escritos de varias maneras.


----------



## diegodbs

En el diccionario de la RAE (opción: diccionario inverso) sólo hay tres:
enálage, hipálage y collage.


----------



## Jellby

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En el diccionario de la RAE (opción: diccionario inverso) sólo hay tres:
> enálage, hipálage y collage.



Se te ha escapado "ambages", que sólo viene en plural. "Collage" yo no la contaría, porque realmente se pronuncia a la francesa (más bien como "colás") y no como "collaje". "Enálage" e "hipálage"... bueno... que levante la mano quien las haya usado alguna vez.

La regla que aprendí en su día era que "se escriben con jota todas las palabras que terminan en -aje o -eje (excepto ambages y alguna más, que debían de ser las dos anteriores)".

P.D. Esa opción de diccionario inverso, ¿está en el diccionario en línea?


----------



## diegodbs

La opción no está en la página de la RAE. Yo la tengo porque me dejaron el CD.

En cuanto a enálage e hipálage, no se me ocurriría levantar la mano por nada del mundo.


----------



## tatius

No son sólo las palabras las que pueden tener un origen francés, el propio sufijo -aje proviene del francés -age aunque lo hemos transformado en algo muy nuestro y muy productivo. Imagino que tuvo que haber vacilaciones en la grafía hasta que se impuso normativamente -aje.

Creo que María Madrid quería decir que la inmensa mayoría de las palabras se escriben con -aje y que las que se escriben con -age son griegas (raras ) y "collage", del francés, pero que se ha mantenido porque es casi un nombre propio.


----------



## Jellby

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Collage" yo no la contaría, porque realmente se pronuncia a la francesa (más bien como "colás") y no como "collaje".



Volviendo sobre lo mismo... dado que en el DRAE ya figura "beis" (por "beige"), ¿cuánto tardará en figurar "colás"? ¿Será que los entendidos del collage son más tiquismiquis que los usuarios del color beis? ¿A lo mejor deberíamos sustituir "collage" por "encolado"?


----------



## tatius

Puestos a cambiar la palabra, me quedo con collage = "pegaje".  Que como los artistas están muy innovadores últimamente, igual les da por pegar con chicle y no con cola.

Yo creo que se mantendrá por lo que dije antes, es casi como un nombre propio, como Leitmotiv y para mantener una cierta coherencia quizá deberían ponerle una mayúscula protectora.

Por cierto, según esto: "_*beis.*(Del fr. beige).1. adj. Dicho de un color: Castaño claro. U. t. c. s. m._", tengo el pelo beis.

Propongo darles un respiro a los de la RAE, que se nos están liando y, a lo María Moliner, hacer un diccionario alternativo Wordpreference.


----------



## tatius

Podemos escribirlo fonéticamente, para volver al tema del hilo...


----------

